# Winter Clothes for NYC...



## StereoXGirl (Nov 20, 2006)

My family and I are going to New York in December! I'm so excited (I've only been once before).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The problem is that I live in Florida and am not really sure where to get a warm coat and snow boots (just in case...the boots will at least keep my feet warm). Does anyone know somewhere in Florida where I could get these items? Or should I just order online?

Thanks for any help you can give!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Solimar (Nov 20, 2006)

I live in NY, I hope you have tons of fun up here!

Order online because you live in FL, dont blow money on something you'll use like, once the whole year. overstock.com has great coats, very inexpensive.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 21, 2006)

I got a nice pea coat jacket (woll one) in Aeropostale a few years ago... I agree w/ Sincerely though on shopping online!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks, Aquilah!

I went to the mall and saw a great coat at Macy's so I got it. It was only $24.99 (originally $79.99)!!! Yay! lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 24, 2006)

yay! good deal!

where in NY?


----------



## han (Nov 24, 2006)

you could try macys or dillards


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks, han!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got a great coat at Macy's.

We'll be all over Manhattan. lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think our hotel is by the JFK airport, though.


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 25, 2006)

oh, duh, sorry you said NYC in the title LOL how long?! we should set-up a mini meet-up with some other NYCers!


----------



## eightthirty (Nov 25, 2006)

WOW! Killer deal at Macy's! Do you have a pic?

Make sure you take pics to share with us from your trip!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 1, 2006)

Hey, Jennifer! Sorry it took me so long to respond. We're going up on Saturday, the 16th and coming back on Monday the 18th. Too short of a vacation if you ask me! lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Dec 1, 2006)

i would say instead of getting winter snow boots go with something more usefull like wellies ( i know im weird) and just wear skii socks with them. Because yes you may only wear the ski socks once but you are ore more liikely to re-use the wellies then you are to reuse snow boots.

also if you dont want to splurge on a jacket you can just layer... a lot.

thats what i do cause this year i moved from nyc to Rochester... so not quite as big of a shift in weather... but any way i never had a winter jacket where i lived cause i never needed one and i was to cheep to buy one so i just wear a lot of shirts at once and that seems to be working for me


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 1, 2006)

I get cold when it's 60 degrees outside. lol. So I'll probably need the coat. Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## Kathy (Dec 1, 2006)

Have a fun and safe trip! I've been in NYC several times, but never at Christmastime. I hear it's really pretty!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Dec 2, 2006)

well make sure whatever you get is water proof...

cause it rains A LOT in nyc


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 2, 2006)

Thank you so much!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm soo excited! lol.

Thanks for the warning! I hadn't thought of that. :vogel: It looks like everything that I got is waterproof *whew*. lol.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Dec 2, 2006)

lol well i hope you have fun.

and enjoy the lights and christmass ness of it all


----------



## Tesia (Dec 2, 2006)

I would layer my clothes too.., but recently it hasnt been that cold here compared to previous years


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks, girls!


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 9, 2006)

it issssss! it's so pretty!

huhhhh? it rains no more than usual.

that's true, but yesterday it was 13 degrees with windchill!!! i'm not sure about today.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Dec 9, 2006)

i realize it rains no more then usualy i just dislike the rain in the city, cause it always is unavoidable (and i had horrible luck when ever i have gone there)


----------



## newyorlatin (Dec 14, 2006)

Try Macy's or Dillard's. You should be able to get a good deal


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 18, 2006)

its nearly 60degrees you dont even need winter clothes. lol


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 19, 2006)

LOL. I just got back. I still wore layers and a down coat with fur collar that I bought at Macy's. lol. I guess I've been living in Florida for far too long...


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 24, 2006)

how was it?!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 25, 2006)

It was sooo fun (even though I had the flu)! I'll be sure to make a post about it in the next week or so with pics.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

